# dont / duquel, de laquelle, desquels, desquelles



## frenchaholic

Bonjour tout le monde,
Cette phrase est le titre d'une liste:

Liste des Choses (Desquelles/Dont) Je Pourrais Parler avec Nuria

Est-ce que cette phrase aurait besoin de «dont» ou de «desquelles» ? Je pensais que la phrase devrait être:

«Liste des Choses *Desquelles* Je Pourrais Parler avec Nuria»

Mais, maintenant je ne suis pas sûre Est-ce qu'elle devrait être:

«Liste des Choses *Dont* Je Pourrais Parler avec Nuria» ?


Merci,
Frenchaholic

*Note des modérateurs* : Un grand nombre de discussions ont été fusionnées pour créer ce fil. Voir aussi dont / lequel / auquel / duquel.


----------



## DDT

Moi je dirais "dont" mais attendons l'avis des natifs  

DDT


----------



## Lady Albicocca

Dans ce cas précis, je dirais qu'il n'y a pas de doute quant au fait que l'on doive utiliser "dont". Il est vrai cependant que l'on peut parfois utiliser les deux également... Cette différence de traitement mériterait d'être quelque peu méditée, car je n'arrive pas à y trouver d'explication convaincante pour le moment.


----------



## ChiMike

Il me semble que c'est l'emploi du mot "choses" (maintenant que j'y pense):

Il y a des choses au sujet desquelles je pourrais (voudrais) parler à elle.


----------



## Areyou Crazy

un problème pour les anglophones je crois;
j'ai des phrases ici pour discuter et , j'espère de m'expliquer..
je sais que on utilise duquel et pas dont en cas ou il y a un preposition de groupe pronominal ou quel que chose comme ca mais voila la grammaire c'est pas toujours la vie réelle je sais ; quand meme je voudrais savoir le meilleur manière...

1 il a beaucoup d'amis dont john pierre (pour 'y compris')
2 c'est un homme dont je suis fiere (comme qui + de)
3 j'ai un vieux ordinateur l'écran duquel a besoin d'un peu du nettoyage
   (c'est bon?) je vois mais je peux pas mettre le doigt et m'exprimer pourquoi..


----------



## micka

Bonjour,

Les phrases 1 et 2 sont correctes par rapport au choix entre "dont" et "duquel".

Quant à la troisième, il faudrait dire par exemple :
"J'ai un vieil ordinateur *dont* l'écran a besoin d'être nettoyé" 

J'ai trouvé une leçon sur "dont" si tu veux la lire :
http://www.french.ch/Lecon_26_1_dont_a_4_fonctions.html

J'espère que ça t'aidera à comprendre cette règle qui n'est pas évidente à comprendre


----------



## Areyou Crazy

oui merci j'essaie d'utilser dequel dans un contexte correct
dans mon livre de grammaire 

''.. il avait un vieux livre dedans les pages duquel il a trouvé un timbre ''

voila ca y est je crois? je peux pas utiliser ''dont'' ici


----------



## micka

Cela me semble grammaticalement correct, excepté qu'il faudrait mettre "dans" et non "dedans", ça donnerait :

"...Il avait un vieux livre, dans les pages duquel, il trouva un timbre" mais je rejoins tie-break sur la lourdeur de la phrase. On dira plutôt quelque chose dans le même genre que la proposition de tie break.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

C'est même tout à fait incorrect, parce qu'on ne peut placer une préposition devant "dont" , exactement comme pour "qui", "que", "où".

Il est souvent possible d'éviter l'emploi de "duquel" qui alourdit la phrase comme l'ont dit justement les autres intervenants.


----------



## flowerangel

Bonsoir,
Je voudrais savoir ou on peut utiliser les preposition *dont* et *duquel/duqelle *dans une phrase. 
Par example: le livre dont je vous ai parle.
le livre duquel je vous ai parle.
Quel est le plus correct? et pourquoi?

Merci a l'avance.

Ps:
Excusez-moi pour le manque d'accentuation, j'ai un probleme technique.


----------



## ChrisPa

bonjour
on dira
le livre dont je vous ai parlé
mais pas duquel (très peu utilisé) qui remplace "de lequel"


----------



## tilt

Le CNTRL dit que _duquel _"fonctionne comme substitut de _dont_ en principe dans la plupart des cas" (source : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/duquel).
Ainsi, _le livre duquel je vous ai parlé_ n'est a priori pas incorrect. Mais en pratique, on ne le dit pas vraiment, et on lui préfère _dont_.

Dans le langage courant, _duquel _sera plutôt employé lorsque la subordonnée normalement introduite par _dont_ complète en fait un autre nom dans la phrase (je ne suis pas certain d'être bien clair !) : _le livre à propos duquel je vous ai parlé_ ou _le livre dans les pages duquel on trouve cette citation._


----------



## paulvial

Bonjour , 

je viens de lire un texte dans lequel je m'interroge sur le choix de "desquelles" :  
"beaucoup de personnes se sentent tourmentées tous les jours par des incidents qui se sont passés dans leur vie et qu'il voudraient oublier, par des choses desquelles ils ont honte ........"

j'ai immédiatement voulu remplacer "desquelles " par "dont"  , mais je ne peux me l'expliquer et me demande si "desquelles " est peut être acceptable aussi.

toute clarification serait la bienvenue 
paul


----------



## itka

> des choses dont/desquelles ils ont honte



On peut sans doute utiliser les deux ici, puisque l'expression _"avoir honte"_ se construit avec la préposition "_*de*_", mais _"desquelles"_ me semble extrêmement lourd comparé à _"dont"_.


----------



## anouczek

Bonjour,
En fait, dans quels cas utilise-t-on "desquelles" ou "dont"?

"Ces filles DONT nous avons tant parlé, nous ne les verrons peut-être plus jamais"

Dans ce cas, la phrase est-elle correcte?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Anouczek et bienvenue sur le forum !

Oui, c'est correct.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Le mot "dont" peut systématiquement être remplacé par "duquel" "de laquelle" "desquels" ou "desquelle", il n'y a aucune différence.
L'inverse n'est pas vrai. En effet, le pronom "dont" ne peut être que le premier mot de la proposition relative. Pour "duquel", cette restriction n'existe pas.

En pratique, on n'utilisera "duquel" que s'il n'est pas le premier mot de la relative, et on le remplacera par "dont" chaque fois que c'est possible.

Exemple : "Une femme de laquelle je connais le mari". (la relative est "de laquelle je connais le mari", on peut remplacer par "dont", puisque c'est le premier mot.) "Une femme dont je connais le mari".
"Une idée à l'évocation de laquelle je frémis". La relative est "à l'évocation de laquelle je frémis". on ne peut pas remplacer par "dont".


----------



## kman133

dans cet exemple, _dont_ est utilise car on dit "parler *de*..." ;
_duquel_, quant a lui, est utilise pour dire "le livre *de*..." et dans ce cas, l'auteur en question est mentionne avant.

  Donc cela dépend si on parle de l'auteur ou simplement d'un livre.


  j'espère que ça vous aidera.


----------



## Fred_C

tilt said:


> Dans le langage courant, _duquel _sera plutôt employé lorsque la subordonnée normalement introduite par _dont_ complète en fait un autre nom dans la phrase (je ne suis pas certain d'être bien clair !) : _le livre à propos duquel je vous ai parlé_ ou _le livre dans les pages duquel on trouve cette citation._


Bonjour,
On peut aussi faire remarquer que s'il est impossible de mettre le mot "duquel" comme premier mot de la proposition relative (qui est ici "Dans les pages duquel on trouve cette citation"), on doit laisser "duquel", car il est interdit d'utiliser "dont" à cet endroit.


----------



## Calamitintin

flowerangel said:


> Bonsoir,
> Je voudrais savoir ou on peut utiliser les preposition *dont* et *duquel/duqelle *dans une phrase.


Attention, *"duqelle" n'existe pas ! C'est soit "duquel", soit "de laquelle" !


----------



## mirla

Bonjour!
Quelle est la différence entre:
Le livre dont je t'ai parlé
et
le livre duquel je t'ai parlé?

merci


----------



## Calamitintin

Le premier est plus joli, et je me demande si le deuxième n'est pas faux (sans en être sûre). Enfin de toute façon un natif dira toujours "le livre dont je t'ai parlé".


----------



## Xence

mirla said:


> le livre duquel je t'ai parlé?


On dira plutôt:
_le livre *au sujet/à propos* duquel je t'ai parlé_


----------



## tilt

Oui.
Comme expliqué plus haut, _duquel _s'emploie essentiellement quand le pronom côtoie un autre nom que celui auquel il fait référence.
Sinon, on préfère _dont_.


----------



## razzmtazzy

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir si j'ai bien utilise "un chemin duquel" dans cette phrase (c'est la premiere phrase de ma lettre de motivation pour une maitrise en education)

*"l'education est un chemin duquel on peut savoir quand on l'a commence mais jamais quand on va le finir."*

Merci en avance 

anna


----------



## ChrisPa

hello
non ce n'est pas possible
l'_é_ducation est un chemin *dont *on peut savoir quand on l'a commenc_é_ mais jamais quand on va le finir."


----------



## razzmtazzy

meric. Donc la prase a du sens si j'utilise "dont"?


----------



## ChrisPa

oui ou
"l'éducation est un chemin dont on connait le début mais jamais la fin."


----------



## heurteubiz

moi je trouve que la deuxième version est meilleure.


----------



## tilt

ChrisPa said:


> non ce n'est pas possible
> l'_é_ducation est un chemin *dont *on peut savoir quand on l'a commenc_é_ mais jamais quand on va le finir."


Si c'est _possible_.
Mais en pratique, on ne le dit pas.


----------



## kilam

Bonjour à tous, pouvez-vous m'aider à choisir l'expression convenable.
1-Les miracles *dont* il a été doté.
            ou bien
2-Les miracles *duquels* il a été doté.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Inculte

Bonjour,

Eh bien vu que "duquels" n'existe pas, je pencherais pour la première solution, bien que "les miracles dont il a été doté" n'ait pas beaucoup de sens à mon avis... Mais c'est une autre question...


----------



## tilt

Inculte said:


> Eh bien vu que "duquels" n'existe pas, je pencherais pour la première solution,


_Duquels _n'existe pas, certes, mais _desquels_, oui. La question reste donc valable.



Inculte said:


> bien que "les miracles dont il a été doté" n'ait pas beaucoup de sens à mon avis... Mais c'est une autre question...


Je suis d'accord ; ça mériterait d'être discuté dans un nouveau fil. 

Et bienvenue sur les forums WR, Inculte.


----------



## Canonnier

Bonjour à tous,

Pour la phrase:

_C'est la chose dont je parle._

Est-ce que je peux remplacer "dont" avec "de quoi" ou bien "de laquelle"?

Merci d'avance


----------



## tilt

Tu peux remplacer dont par _de laquelle_, mais pas par _de quoi_.


----------



## seohyun_bumhuyen_93

Bonjour!
J'ai un question qui me fait confuse, dans les phrases dessus:
1. Le mal *dont* les sans abris souffent le plus est d'être en marge de la societé actuelle
2. Ce n'est pas un endroit *dont* je me souviens particulièrement
- première phrase : je pense que dont doit être remplacé par duquel parce que la construction est souffre de quelque chose
- de même, deuxième phrase : la construction est: se souvenir de quelque chose alors on doit utilise du quel 
merci d'avance


----------



## quinoa

Non, non, les premières propositions sont bien les bonnes.
Ils souffrent d'un mal : le mal dont ils souffrent
Je me souviens d'un endroit : un endroit dont je me souviens

Mais : Je me suis appuyé contre la porte du garage= le garage contre la porte duquel je me suis appuyé et *non* "le garage dont je me suis appuyé contre la porte"
Je me souciais très peu du départ de ce camarade = ce camarade du départ duquel je me souciais très peu et *non* "ce camarade dont je me souciais très peu du départ"


----------



## geostan

Les formes avec _leque_l ne sont obligatoires que si l'antécédent est lui-même complément d'une préposition comme le montrent les exemples de Quinoa.


----------



## seohyun_bumhuyen_93

merci beaucoup. mais dans un autre topic, j'ai lu : *"Duquel" *s'emploie quand on ne peut placer le pronom relatif en tête de la proposition ("dont" est toujoursau début de la relative, comme tous les autres à l'exception de "duquel") mais je ne le comprends pas


----------



## tilt

La phrase _Les pages de ce livre contiennent cette citation _peut être transformée en une autre contenant une proposition relative :  _C'est le livre dont les pages contiennent cette citation_. La préposition _de _de la première phrase devient _dont_, qui introduit (= se place en tête de) la relative. On pourrait employer _duquel _à la place, mais l'usage lui préfère _dont_.

Par contre, la phrase _On trouve cette citation dans les pages de ce livre _comporte deux prépositions, dont la première est _dans_. La transformation de la phrase conduit donc à une proposition relative introduite elle aussi par _dans_ : _Le livre dans les pages duquel on trouve cette citation._ Ici, le pronom relatif correspondant à _de_ ne peut être que _duquel _; _dont_ serait incorrect.

C'est ce que j'avais essayé d'exprimer en disant que _dont _ne peut s'employer que si le pronom relatif suit immédiatement le nom (ou groupe nominal) auquel il se rattache, à savoir _le livre _dans les exemples ci-dessus.

Est-ce plus clair ?


----------



## CarotteXU

Bonsoir tout le monde.
Dans la phrase "ce fut une peur panique *de laquelle* Charles s'étonna, sans pouvoir se l'expliquer."
Est-ce qu'on peut remplacer "de laquelle' par "dont" alors que la phrase reste correcte?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui, absolument !


----------



## tilt

Non seulement on peut, mais la phrase y gagnerait en légèreté et en naturel.


----------



## Appolinemei

Bonjour,
 Il y a une phrase
"C'est une grande chance pour lui de laquelle je ne sais pas s'il se rend compte.  "
     Pourquoi est-ce qu'on utilise le pronom relatif "de laquelle" ici,  peux-je le remplacer par "dont"?  Vous pourriez m'expliquer, si vous plaît.  Merci d'avance!


----------



## kristin44

Cette phrase est mal construite.
"C'est une grande chance pour lui, je ne sais pas s'il s'en rend compte" est préférable.
"De laquelle" est inutile.


----------



## rolmich

En utilisant la construction de kristin44 :
_"C'est une grande chance pour lui, j'ignore s'il s'en rend compte"._


----------



## Fred_C

Mais si, elle est très bien construite.
(Elle est assez lourde, c'est vrai, mais elle est correcte.)
Oui, vous pouvez remplacer "de laquelle" par "dont".


----------



## tilt

Pour moi _dont _ne peut être employé car il renvoie au nom (ou groupe nominal) qui le précède immédiatement. Ici, il renverrait donc à _lui _et non à _chance_.
En fait, on pourrait utiliser _dont_, mais il faudrait alors une virgule après _lui_.


----------



## quinoa

D'accord avec tilt, pour que dont se rapporte à chance il faut que "une chance pour lui" reste un bloc dont le mot principal chance sera l'antécédent de dont.


----------



## nicduf

Et si l'on dit" C'est pour lui une grande chance dont je ne sais pas...." ?


----------



## tilt

Dans ce cas, _dont _est tout à fait adapté.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

Si je comprends bien, les deux ont le même emploi et veulent dire exactement la même chose, pas vrai ça ? 

Ce sont des amis desquels je vous parlais souvent.
Ce sont des amis dont je vous parlais souvent.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Aoyama

Ces deux phrases sont bizarres, la première plus que la deuxième.
*Ce sont des amis desquels je vous parlais souvent *est incorrect.
Ce sont les amis _à propos_ desquels je vous parlais/ai parlé (mieux) souvent, est possible. 
*Ce sont des amis dont je vous ai souvent parlé *est possible (mais avec le passé composé, pas l'imparfait), je préfèrerais *ce sont les amis* *dont *...


----------



## Marie3933

Bonjour Imanakbari,

Normalement, on utilise le relatif _duquel, desquels_ (= de + lequel, lesquels) après une locution prépositive formée de "de": à propos de, à côté de, auprès de, à cause de...
_Ce sont des amis auprès desquels je me sens bien._

S'il n'y a pas de locution prépositive mais un simple "de" -> on emploie _dont _:
_Ce sont les amis dont je vous ai parlé_ (= parler _de_ ces amis)
_Ce sont des amis dont j'apprécie la sincérité_ (= la sincérité _de_ ces amis)
_Ce sont des amis dont je suis fier_ (= être fier _de_ qqn)


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour tout le monde.

Svp, dans la phrase "C'est une question de laquelle on a déjà discuté sur ce forum à plusieurs reprises." Le "de laquelle" est-il employé correctement ? puis-je mettre aussi le "dont" ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Comtois

Oui, c'est correct, mais _dont_ serait préférable, parce que moins lourd. _De laquelle_ (_duquel_, _desquels_) sert surtout à lever une éventuelle ambiguïté sur l'antécédent. Ici, il n'y en a pas.


----------



## quinoa

Etes-vous sûr que "C"est une question de laquelle on a discuté ..." soit possible? Je ne l'envisage même pas. D'autres avis?
En revanche "C'est une discussion de laquelle sont sorties des propositions plus que prometteuses."


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonsoir Quinoa,

Voici ce que dit le Trésor :



> _Emploi trans. indir._ − _Discuter de._ Débattre de; s'entretenir de. _Discuter d'une affaire._ _On discuta jadis de la conviction et de l'honorabilité des directeurs de journaux_ (Maurras, _Avenir intellig.,_1905, p. 88):4. De loin en loin, un village français, avec des maisons en ruine, des champs sans culture, des sauterelles enragées, qui mangent jusqu'aux rideaux des fenêtres, et tous les colons dans les cafés, en train de boire de l'absinthe en *discutant* des projets de réforme et de constitution.A. Daudet, _Tartarin de Tarascon,_1872, p. 120.


----------



## Marie3933

Est-ce que l'emploi de _duquel_ pour _dont_ est vraiment correct dans la langue actuelle s'il n'y a pas d'ambiguïté (cf. comtois) ? Est-ce qu'on a le choix ? 
De même que Quinoa, je n'emploierais pas _duquel_ dans ce cas (avec _discuter de_).


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis du même avis que Quinoa et Marie : je n'emploierais jamais _de laquelle_ dans ce contexte ; toujours _dont_.

En revanche, si l'on remplace l'article indéfini par un article défini, _de laquelle_ devient plus acceptable à mon oreille :

_*la* question de laquelle on a discuté_


----------



## Comtois

Dans la mesure où c'est une question d'oreille, je suis bien d'accord, encore que même dans le deuxième cas (avec l'article défini) je dirais toujours _dont_.
Il me semble que ce qui gêne est le caractère superfétatoire de la locution dans de tels cas. Mais est-ce une faute ? Je ne connais pas de règle en la matière, mais je ne sais pas tout !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

De laquelle ne me choque pas dans ce contexte, mais je suis d'accord sur le fait que dont soit plus courant.


----------



## Vixounet

Bonjour,
une petite question de grammaire parce que j'ai un doute.

Dans cette phrase :
Paul boit l'eau du chat.

Le groupe nominal « du chat » est bien complément du nom « eau », n'est-ce pas ?

Mon doute survient de la règle de grammaire qui permet de savoir dans quel cas on doit utiliser le pronom relatif « dont » et dans quel cas on utilise « duquel ». Je suis instructeur de français pour étrangers et en espagnol ces deux pronoms se traduisent de la même manière. Mes élèves m'ont demandé la règle de grammaire précise. J'avoue que je ne la connaissait pas, je construis les phrases à l'instinct et encore heureux quand on connaît la complexité de la règle de grammaire.

Je n'ai pas le temps maintenant d'exposer la règle mais je le ferai pour avoir votre avis.


----------



## mattman0un3t

Okay, j'avoue que la question m'a posé un gros problème, car il ne me semble pas avoir déjà utiliser duquel sans y être contraint par le sens lui-même de la phrase.

Cette hypothèse a l'air vérifiée dans ce topic Dont et l’emploi des pronoms relatifs — Forum littéraire

Pas évident donc pour des étrangers, on peut utiliser dont ou duquel comme on le souhaite, sauf quand "ça ne passe pas"


----------



## Vixounet

Je reviens un instant sur ce fil afin d'essayer d'expliquer DONT et DUQUEL avec la règle. Peut-être devrions-nous ouvrir un autre sujet...

Contrairement à ce qui est dit dans le sujet que tu m'as envoyé,* MattManOun3t*, ils ne sont pas des synonymes exacts et là où on peut utiliser l'un, on ne peut pas utiliser l'autre.
En tant que francophones, il nous est facile de dire : « ça sonne bien » ou « c'est moche, on ne peut pas dire ça », parce que nous l'entendons depuis notre naissance. Mais des étrangers apprenant notre langue n'ont pas l'expérience pour dire si ça sonne bien ou non.

Il faut alors se reporter à la règle afin de s'entraîner pour, en fin de compte, oublier la règle.

Le dernier exemple de la première page du sujet sur Études Littéraires est très révélateur de la manière de construire les phrases à l'instinct :


> A votre avis, dois-je dire *« Ce n'est pas le genre d'hommes avec les  nerfs duquel on peut jouer »* comme je le pense ou *« Ce n'est pas le genre  d'hommes dont on peut jouer avec les nerfs »* ?



En connaissant la règle, la question ne se pose pas : la deuxième solution est fausse.

Voici la règle. Peut-être devra-t-elle est complétée.

*Quand « dont » devrait déterminer un groupe prépositionnel non introduit par de dans la proposition relative, la construction avec « dont » est alors remplacée par une construction où l'antécédent est repris par « de qui » pour un être animé, « duquel », « de laquelle », « desquels » ou « desquelles » dans les autres cas.
Le groupe prépositionnel, quoique faisant partie de la relative, précède obligatoirement le pronom relatif.*
(Dans G.Mauger, Grammaire pratique du français d'aujourd'hui. La partie en italique est de moi.)

Dans les exemples suivants, la relative est soulignée, le groupe prépositionnel est en gras :

Je m'intéresse à l'avenir de ce garçon.
Le garçon *à l'avenir* de qui je m'intéresse est retourné vivre chez ses parents.

Je travaille à la rédaction d'un livre.
Le livre *à la rédaction* duquel je travaille va être publié aux éditions Libertaria.

Je marche dans les allées du jardin.
Le jardin *dans les allées* duquel je marche est bien entretenu.

La règle continuerait ainsi :
*Lorsque le pronom relatif de la subordonnée s'emploie pour remplacer un groupe prépositionnel de forme « de + antécédent », alors on utilise « dont ». Ce peut être avec un verbe transitif indirect ou avec un complément du nom.*

Exemples :

Je te parle de ce film.
Le film dont je te parle m'a beaucoup intéressé.

Paul boit l'eau du chat.
Le chat dont Paul boit l'eau est très malade.

C'est ici que l'on rejoins ma  première interrogation. Parce que je ne trouve pas de contrexemple mais peut-être existe-t-il d'autre cas d'utilisation du pronom relatif « dont » que les deux évoqués ci-dessus : verbe transitif indirect avec « de » et complément du nom.

De la même manière, peut-être existe-t-il des cas d'utilisations du pronom « duquel » autre qu'avec un verbe intransitif ou un verbe transitif indirect avec « à », comme dans les exemples précédents.

Quelqu'un aurait-il la règle exhaustive pour me désemmêler la tête ?


----------



## mattman0un3t

Alors là, franchement, je suis triste de voir que les phrases construites avec *duquel *me paraissent complètement fausses... Mais je me doute qu'elles sont tout à fait correctes, et je pense seulement que le mot *duquel* est progressivement en train de disparaître de la langue. Et j'admets que pour une fois, au vu de son utilisation fastidieuse, bon débarras...

J'utilise assez fréquemment le terme *auquel*, pourtant construit sur la même factorisation...

« _à_ » + « _lequel_ », etc. → « _auquel_ », « _auxquels_ », « _auxquelles_ » (mais « _à laquelle_ ») ;
« _de_ » + « _lequel_ », etc. → « _duquel_ », « _desquels_ », « _desquelles_ » (mais « _de laquelle_ »). (Wikipedia)
J'ai encore trouvé une page intéressante qui débat de son usage et de sa construction ici : www.achyra.org


----------



## Vixounet

Certaines erreurs sont répétées dans le sujet d'achira.com.

L'utilisation de « duquel » dans les phrases suivantes est fausse :
- _Je me repose sur le banc, le bord duquel est fraîchement peint_. (Forme correcte : ...dont le bord est fraîchement peint. Le verbe « être » est ici transitif direct.)
- _Le banc duquel je vous parle..._ (« dont » est ici obligatoire.)

La seule phrase correcte est celle-ci :
- Le banc sur le bord duquel je me repose est fraichement peint. (groupe prépositionnel introduit par « sur »)

Je me repose où ? Sur le bord du banc. Complément circonstanciel de lieu. Le verbe « se reposer » est ici intransitif.

Mais un verbe d'état peut-il être transitif ? (voir cette page)
Il me semble que non. J'ai confondu le C.O.D. et l'attribut du sujet. (cette page confirme)

Le bord du banc est fraîchement peint. « Peint » est attribut du sujet et non pas C.O.D.

Donc je ne sais pas quoi penser du premier exemple de ce message que je donnais comme faux...


----------



## Áskera

Bonjour!

Je ne sais pas quel est le nom de ce sujet en grammaire, mais normalement après que _dont_ introduit la subordonnée, la phrase se termine. Dans les phrases que je vous mets ensuite, la subordonnée continue, et pour autant je ne sais pas si c'est _dont _ou _duquel_ le mot qu'on doit employer, ou qui plus est, si c'est une construction idiomatique.


> _Jacob parla cette bénédiction sur Éphraïm, _*dont*/*duquel *_il a dit *qu*'il serait plus grand que Manassé et *que* sa postérité deviendrait une multitude de nations._


_



			Jésus appelle ses croyants ses «frères les plut petits» [Mt. 25:40], *dont*/*desquels *il dit *qu*'ils seront comme les anges dans le royaume de Dieu à la résurrection [Mt. 22:30].
		
Click to expand...

 _


> _Ce sont les personnes *dont*/*desquelles* le Christ dit *qu*'elles sont les héritiers du royaume._



Merci bien de votre aide!


----------



## Chimel

Voir les messages plus haut: _duquel (desquels…)_ n'est grammaticalement pas incorrect, mais peu courant. En pratique on utilise _dont_.


----------



## slaveto09

Bonjour, 

Est-ce qu'on pourrait remplacer "dont" au sens de "parmi lesquels" par "desquels"? Voilà ma phrase:
"Ce sont les élèves dont la moitié parle français." 
"Ce sont les élèves desquels la moitié parle français."

Je vous remercie d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce serait très peu naturel. Préférez _dont_ dans ce cas.

_Ce sont les élèves *dont* la moitié parle français._


----------



## slaveto09

Merci beaucoup . 
Oui, je sais. Je m'intéresse surtout si c'est grammatical .


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

C'est grammatical mais improbable.


----------



## Bezoard

D'accord pour "dont".


----------



## Maître Capello

slaveto09 said:


> Je m'intéresse surtout si c'est grammatical


Ce n'est pas parce qu'un tour est grammatical qu'il est nécessairement naturel et usité. Dans votre exemple, _desquels_ est tellement étrange qu'il en est presque perçu comme incorrect. Il faut donc certainement l'éviter dans ce cas.

On utilise en fait essentiellement _duquel, de laquelle_, etc. lorsqu'il y a une première préposition précédant la préposition _de, _par exemple _*au* cours de, *au* sujet de, *en* vertu de, *avec* la voiture de, *dans* la maison de_ → _au cours duquel, au sujet de laquelle, en vertu desquelles, avec la voiture duquel, dans la maison desquels_. Dans ce cas, le pronom relatif _dont_ est impossible. Mais lorsque _dont_ est possible, c'est presque toujours ce pronom-ci qui est employé et très rarement _duquel_, etc.


----------



## JClaudeK

On pourrait effectivement dire: "Ce sont des élèves la moitié desquels parle français." mais quoi qu'il en soit, "dont la moitié" est plus élégant.


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> On pourrait effectivement dire: "Ce sont des élèves la moitié desquels parle français."


Ce ne serait pas une phrase licite pour moi.


----------



## JClaudeK

Puis-je demander pourquoi ?


----------



## Bezoard

Cet ordre, qui a eu cours dans les temps très anciens, me semble très surprenant en français contemporain ; ne serait-ce pas une influence inconsciente de l'anglais (half of which)? Il fallait d'ailleurs obligatoirement une ponctuation (virgule, deux points,...)


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> Cet ordre, qui a eu cours dans les temps très anciens, me semble très surprenant en français contemporain


Je ne le recommande pas non plus  (cf. _mais quoi qu'il en soit, "dont la moitié" est plus élégant. _)


Bezoard said:


> ne serait-ce pas une influence inconsciente de l'anglais (half of which)


Ça se pourrait.


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> Puis-je demander pourquoi ?


Avoir deux syntagmes consécutifs (_des élèves_ et _la moitié_) articulés sans préposition ni pronom relatif intercalaire ne me semble pas licite, en tout cas en français contemporain.


----------



## JClaudeK

Merci. Je suis d'accord avec vous (M.C. et Bezoard).


----------



## slaveto09

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé la phrase suivante:

Un petit village dont / duquel j’ai oublié le nom…

L'auteur du site affirme que les deux variantes sont correctes. J'ai toujours cru que "dont" dans des cas pareils exprimant l'appartenance sans autre locution prépositive est le seul choix possible...


----------



## Yendred

_duquel _s'emploie après une locution prépositive, par exemple :
_Un petit village __à propos duquel__ tu m'as raconté cette histoire. 
Un petit village près duquel je suis né._
Les locutions prépositives sont : _à propos (de), à partir (de), loin (de), près (de), _etc.

Mais, dans les autres cas, il faut utiliser _dont _:
_Un petit village dont tu m'as parlé / Un petit village dont j’ai oublié le nom _

Notez que _dont _est invariable, alors que _duquel _s'accorde avec le nom auquel il fait référence :
_duquel _(masc. sing.)
_de laquelle_ (fém. sing.)
_desquels _(masc. plur.)
_desquelles _(fém. plur.)


----------



## Bezoard

Je serais moins affirmatif que Yendred, dont cependant les conseils sont à suivre pour ce qui concerne l'usage le plus courant.
Mais les deux formules, avec _dont_ et _duquel_, sont légitimes. Celle avec _duquel_ est cependant devenue très inhabituelle en dehors de l'usage prépositionnel et si on l'emploie, cela donne tout de suite un petit air de style suranné.


> Je suis d'avis [… ] que nous lui fassions faire un _livre, duquel_ le titre soit, Les Martirs à la Romaine...


Oeuvres diverses de Pierre Bayle


----------



## slaveto09

Merci beaucoup. 

Donc les deux variantes de la phrase sont correctes au point de vue grammatical ?


----------



## Bezoard

Du point de vue grammatical, oui, mais il faut tenir compte de l'usage courant, sauf si l'on souhaite donner un parfum archaïque à son discours.


----------



## Locape

Vixounet said:


> *"Ce n'est pas le genre d'hommes avec les nerfs duquel on peut jouer"
> "Ce n'est pas le genre d'hommes dont on peut jouer avec les nerfs"*
> En connaissant la règle, la question ne se pose pas : la deuxième solution est fausse.


Eh bien, je ne suis pas d'accord ! La 2e phrase pour moi est juste car l'ordre des mots a changé. "Avec les nerfs" se retrouve en fin de phrase, donc on peut utiliser "dont", mais s'il était resté au milieu comme dans la 1ère phrase, ce serait incorrect : "Ce n'est pas le genre d'hommes avec les nerfs dont on peut jouer".


----------



## Maître Capello

La seconde phrase est pourtant bien non conforme, en tout cas en français moderne, car elle laisse supposer que le verbe _jouer_ serait indirect et prendrait la préposition _de_, ce qui n'est bien entendu pas le cas vu que celle-ci dépend de _les nerfs_.

Comparer par exemple avec : _Ce n'est pas le genre d'instrument *dont* on peut jouer avec la bouche_. 

Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 724) :


> _Dont_ ne peut, en principe, dépendre d'un complément introduit par une préposition.
> Au lieu de °_Les traités *dont* il se repose sur la foi_ ; °_Le prochain *dont* le calomniateur nuit à la réputation_, l'usage normal d'aujourd'hui demande qu'on dise, avec déplacement du complément : _Les traités sur la foi *desquels* il se repose_ ; °_Le prochain à la réputation *de qui* _(ou *duquel*)_ le calomniateur nuit_.


----------



## Mai10six

Grevisse concède cependant quelques exemples irréguliers, avec_ douter de..._ ou _se souvenir de... _
Dans ce contexte,_ jouer de..._ pourrait s'y ajouter, parce que pour ma part, _Ce n'est pas le genre d'hommes dont on peut jouer des nerfs_ ne me choque pas plus que cela.


----------



## Locape

Ah ! L'affaire se corse ! Je trouvais la 2e phrase juste, puis j'essaie de comprendre pourquoi elle ne l'est pas, et enfin il se pourrait qu'elle le soit... Si on peut utiliser 'dont' avec votre exemple, *Maître Capello*, c'est qu'on dit 'jouer d'un instrument', mais 'jouer avec les nerfs' et non 'jouer des nerfs', c'est ça ? J'ai un peu de mal avec votre exemple, car on y trouve 'jouer avec la bouche'.
Mais pourrait-on dire 'ce n'est pas le genre d'hommes dont on peut se jouer' ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Mai10six said:


> Grevisse concède cependant quelques exemples irréguliers


Les exceptions qu'il indique semblent pourtant claires et exhaustives, et l'exemple qui nous occupe ici n'en fait pas partie :


> _Dont_ est cependant correct dans les cas suivants.
> 1) Il est complément d'un objet direct introduit par _jusqu'à_ « même » (_jusqu'à_ n'a pas ici un rôle de préposition) : _Elle, si innocente, _[…]_ *dont* nous surveillons jusqu'aux pensées_ (Zola, _Terre_, II, 7). […]
> 2) _Dont_ est en même temps complément d'un syntagme non prépositionnel (sujet ou objet direct) : _Il y a ceux _[…]_ *dont* on lit la pensée dans les yeux_ (Dumas fils, _Fils naturel_, Prologue, V). […]
> 3) Le complément prépositionnel est un pseudo-complément et constitue en fait l'élément principal du syntagme nominal doit il fait partie : _Le jeu du puzzle *dont* la moitié des pièces étaient d'ailleurs perdues_ (Duhamel, _Voyageurs de « L'Espérance »_, p. 46). […]
> 4) _Dont_ est complément d'un nom composé ou d'une locution nominale : _Un peintre *dont* les chefs-d'œuvre sont au Louvre_. […]
> 5) Avec _venir à bout_, _dont_ est admis : _Des difficultés *dont* il ne viendra jamais à bout_ (Hanse, p. 346). […]






Locape said:


> Si on peut utiliser 'dont' avec votre exemple, *Maître Capello*, c'est qu'on dit 'jouer d'un instrument', mais 'jouer avec les nerfs' et non 'jouer des nerfs', c'est ça ?


Oui, mais plus précisément parce que dans mon exemple l'antécédent de _dont_ est bien le complément du *verbe* (_jouer_) et non du *nom* suivant l'autre préposition (_avec la bouche_) :

_jouer *d'*un instrument (avec la bouche)
jouer avec les nerfs *de* quelqu'un_



Locape said:


> J'ai un peu de mal avec votre exemple, car on y trouve 'jouer avec la bouche'.


C'était délibéré.  Si on interprétait la phrase que j'ai proposée selon la syntaxe de la phrase non conforme (_dont on peut jouer avec les nerfs_), le sens serait qu'on ne peut pas jouer avec la bouche *de cet instrument* alors que bien évidemment il s'agit en fait de la bouche *de l'instrumentiste*.


----------



## slaveto09

OK.  Au lycée, on nous disait que "dont" ne peut être utiliser avec des locutions prépositives.
Ce qui m'a surpris dernièrement c'est des phrases du type
C'est le garçon dont / duquel / de qui je connais père.

 Les trois variantes sont possibles, non ?


----------



## Locape

D'après ce que j'ai compris, donc un peu plus que 'ça sonne juste ou non', seul 'dont' fonctionne vraiment. 'Le garçon dont je connais le père' est le plus utilisé. Avec 'duquel', on l'utilise surtout avec une préposition avant, 'à propos duquel' ou 'au sujet duquel'... Il n'est plus employé de nos jours à la place de 'dont', on le trouve dans la littérature non contemporaine. Il en va de même pour 'de qui', il faut une préposition avant.
'Le garçon dont je t'ai parlé' / 'le garçon au sujet duquel je t'ai parlé'.


----------



## slaveto09

Bonjour,

Mon exemple concerne surtout l'emploi de "dont" et "duquel" / "de qui" dans le cas de l'expression de l'appartenance .


----------



## slaveto09

Bonsoir, 

Alors, je peux considérer comme grammaticalement correctes les trois variantes - la garçon dont / de qui / duquel je connais la mère ?


----------



## Bezoard

Oui. _Dont _est la construction la plus courante. _De qui_ est peut-être un peu plus littéraire. _Duquel _fait très vieillot.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les trois variantes sont en effet grammaticalement correctes, mais je vous recommande d'utiliser _dont_ qui est de loin la plus naturelle ici.


----------



## danielc

J'aimerais comparer les exemples de Locape et Slaveto.

le garçon dont je t'ai parlé/au sujet duquel je t'ai parlé
le garçon dont / de qui / duquel je connais la mère ?

La différence ici est que le premier exemple est plus lié au garçon. On se penche plus sur lui après le pronom relatif que dans l'exemple de Slaveto, et cela paraît moins difficile d'utiliser l'alternative indiquée à _dont._

Le garçon dont je t'ai parlé/de qui je t'ai parlé/duquel je t'ai parlé, dit-on que _dont_ est beaucoup plus naturel ici?


----------



## Maître Capello

danielc said:


> La différence ici est que le premier exemple est plus lié au garçon.


La différence fondamentale est plutôt la double préposition. Il est en effet question de _le garçon *au* sujet *duquel*_ au lieu de _le garçon *duquel*_…

Ainsi, _au sujet duquel_ est parfaitement courant, tandis que _duquel_ seul ne l'est pas.


----------



## mbrown27

Bonjour mes amis!
Je sais que je peux dire, "La tablette dont j'ai besoin se trouve loin de moi."
Est-ce que je peux aussi dire, "La tablette de laquelle j'ai besoin se trouve loin de moi" ? 
Ça sonne plus archaïque, mais est-ce correct? Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas incorrect à proprement parler, mais c'est tellement étrange que personne ne dirait cela.


----------



## olivier68

D'accord avec Capello. Dans l'absolu... c'est effectivement très bizarre. Il est peut être (?) un cas où l'on pourrait utiliser cette expression, c'est si on fait implicitement référence à une tablette très particulière parmi un ensemble de tablettes... mais cela reste quand même "haute voltige" ("borderline").


----------

